# rompiscatole



## Mikdib13

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei sapere cortesemente un equivalente spagnolo dell'espressione "essere un rompiscatole" o...in maniera piu' colorita...un "rompipalle" ...

Grazie dell'aiuto.

Mik


----------



## 0scar

No hay que pensarlo mucho: "rompepelotas/hinchapelotas".

*Hinchapelotas* figura en el DRAE


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> No hay que pensarlo mucho: "rompepelotas/hinchapelotas".
> 
> *Hinchapelotas* figura en el DRAE



Nunca he oído esas formas, serán os típicos arcaísmos del DRAE.

La más común es tocacojones


----------



## 0scar

Son de completa vigencia acá. Seguramente cada país ha de tener su propia versión del colorido vocablo.


----------



## superolga

Yo en Madrid escuché también "manda huevos", no sé si lo entendí bien, es una expresión muy curiosa!


----------



## Agró

superolga said:


> Yo en Madrid escuché también "manda huevos", no sé si lo entendí bien, es una expresión muy curiosa!



"Manda huevos" es una expresión de incredulidad o sorpresa. 

Si la cosa va de "rompecoglioni" (eso me parece), aquí podríamos usar "toca huevos" o, más modernamente "tocawebs".


----------



## honeyheart

En Argentina usamos "hinchapelotas" y "rompebolas".


----------



## superolga

Agró said:


> "Manda huevos" es una expresión de incredulidad o sorpresa.


 
Entonces no se puede decir "manda huevos" a una persona si quieres decirle que es un "rompipalle"?


----------



## lautaro

> Entonces no se puede decir "manda huevos" a una persona si quieres decirle que es un "rompipalle"?




No creo. 
Yo diría hinchahuevos, hinchapelotas, huevón choro, pesado.

LAU


----------



## vivanacho

Ciao, amici. 
Por aquí se utiliza también "porculero" (aunque no suena muy bien, la verdad...)


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Mikdib13 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Vorrei sapere cortesemente un equivalente spagnolo dell'espressione "essere un rompiscatole" o...in maniera piu' colorita...un "rompipalle" ...
> 
> Grazie dell'aiuto.
> 
> Mik


Rompiscatole:  capullo 
Rompipalle: toca cojones
 En ambos casos se refiere a alguien que suele fastidiar bastante.


----------



## Neuromante

Capullo no entra, se traduce como pirla


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Neuromante said:


> Capullo no entra, se traduce como pirla


  ¿Pirla?....nunca lo he oído antes...Cuestión de geografía, claro.


----------



## Mikdib13

Gracias a todos.
Maria, eso es exactamente lo que quería decir: uno que suele fastidiar demasiado.
Acerca de "pirla"...es una palabra un poquito grosera que significa tonto,estupido pero más fuerte...

Ciao
Mik


----------



## Neuromante

Mikdib13 said:


> Gracias a todos.
> Maria, eso es exactamente lo que quería decir: uno que suele fastidiar demasiado.
> Acerca de "pirla"...es una palabra un poquito grosera que significa tonto,estupido pero más fuerte...
> 
> Ciao
> Mik



Capullo appunto. Es igual en todos los sentidos que no tengan que ver con las flores: El insultante y el genital. Nada que ver con Rompiscatole


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Siendo más literal...rompiscatole ¿no se trata de "rompe-cajas"? en este caso ¿podríamos definirlo como "fastidioso"?
"Sei un (!) rompiscatole"
Eres un fastidioso.


----------



## Mikdib13

Si pero no es la misma cosa. Fijate que fastidioso es un adjetivo, rompiscatole es un sustantivo...

Mik


----------



## Neuromante

Pero el apunte de Maria me ha hecho pensar que "Incordio" caza perfectamente. Es tanto sustantivo como adjetivo y significa casi lo mismo que fastidio/fastidioso


----------



## lautaro

Maria_del_Valle said:


> ¿Pirla?....nunca lo he oído antes...Cuestión de geografía, claro.


 
No me vas a decir que nunca escuchaste a Mourinho (entrenador de fútbol del Inter de Milán) decir "non sono mica pirla!". Fue muy chistoso pero tengo que señalar que *pirla* es dialecto.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

lautaro said:


> No me vas a decir que nunca escuchaste a Mourinho (entrenador de fútbol del Inter de Milán) decir "non sono mica pirla!". Fue muy chistoso pero tengo que señalar que *pirla* es dialecto.


  jajaja...muy buena tu obsevación...lástima que no tenga ni idea de lo que pasa en el Inter de Milán. Me sacan de los líos de entrenadores anuales del Real Madrid y me pierdo. Lo más que llego a saber de fútbol italiano es Cannavaro y Buffon.


----------



## lautaro

Maria_del_Valle said:


> jajaja...muy buena tu obsevación...lástima que no tenga ni idea de lo que pasa en el Inter de Milán. Me sacan de los líos de entrenadores anuales del Real Madrid y me pierdo. Lo más que llego a saber de fútbol italiano es Cannavaro y Buffon.



Soy del Barça por lo tanto no voy a meter el dedo en la llaga...una vez en una entrevista Mourinho dijo eso pero como puse en el post anterior es una expresión del norte de Italia (Lombardia). Quiere decir tonto, menso. En otras partes de Italia se entiende pero no se utiliza.
¡Madrid ca**n, saluda el campeón! 

LAU


----------



## gatogab

lautaro said:


> No creo.
> Yo diría hinchahuevos, hinchapelotas, huevón choro, pesado.
> 
> LAU


Collaboro con un po' di _ortofruticola_: *hinchaguindas.*


----------



## arquitecturiense

Tutto dipende dal paese, perche come puoi vedere in diversi paesi del continente americano si può dire in diversi modi.*
Nella Spagna, la frase piú ussata sarebbe:

"* *essere un rompipalle" > "ser un coñazo"

*"ser un coñazo" si può dire da una persona, ma anche di una situazione, per esempio:

"esta clase es un coñazo" > "questa lezione è veramente pallosa (noiosa)"



E a questo punto aprofito per mostrare come in spagnolo e italiano, il modo in que si usano questi termini è opposto:

"*palloso*" > "*coñazo*" ("coñazo" provviene da "coño" _vulg_. che sarebbe "figa")

Secondo la RAE (Academia de la Lengua Española) www.rae.es:


> *coñazo**.*
> * 1.     * m. coloq. Persona o cosa latosa, insoportable.


"*figata*" > "*cojonudo*" ("cojonudo" provviene da "cojón", parola volgare per dire "tesículo" > "testicolo")



> *cojonudo**, da**.** 1.     * adj. vulg. Estupendo, magnífico, excelente.


----------

